# The Game Warden Got Me



## bueyescowboy

Yep, Yesterday....I forgot that it was Saturday. So I wasn't watching. Shot out on my jetski to do some quick fishing. I zipped out to my little spot...picked up about 23 whites real quick, and start to head in. Blue Lights....I don't even think he had started his motor from the last boat he pulled over. Maybe I ll wake up next time. I pull over. Now on the jetski I generally don't carry nothing....no wallet..no Id....no reg....no fishing lic. I have a tendency to get everything wet when I ride, and would rather not lose it. So I know this is not going to be good.
At first, he though he had some young kid. But no..... 
We start going through the routine....got your reg? Ah...no ....left that my wallet and all my Id at the house.
ok we'll check your equipment.....Ok....I pulled the cover on that jetski.
"Geez" he said. Nearly felling backwards. How many fish you got? MMMM.....23. One, two, three......twenty two...twenty three. Yep, fishing lic. is with wallet at the house. I smiled BIG. Oh, he wanted to smell some alc. but he missed me by about 5 years. So, I got my ticket for no fishing lic. Now as much fishing as I do there's one thing we know.....I ve got a valid fishing lic. 

I have been going out generally late....maybe memorial weekend I went out early. Anyway, I have been catching my limit everytime. Maybe I ll have to go to a spot or two. Seems the other boats must be doing good too. they seem to stay where they are at. So I would have to guess they are catching fish too.

I ve been going to my usual spots: walkers lake, troller's alley, and 190 rd bed.


----------



## Gator gar

Wouldn't happen to be that arrogant "Hall" would it???? If so, please tell me how he treated you. I have heard nothing but negative things about this guy. I dread the day when i run into him.


----------



## bueyescowboy

oh yea....it was your officer hall....in fact I think this is the second time he has gotten me. I will not say he was "rude". Seeing I didn't have any ID he could have ran me through the ringer...but after he nearly fell out of the boat ..he did count the fish, and checked really close to see if he could smell alcohol. When he had me signing the ticket, he was close enough to kiss. Just wasn't in his luck with me. I think with him once he see's your not drinking...it takes away from his fun.
Also, I really think it busted his bubble when I told him 23 fish and he counted 23. That bucket looked like it was full.


----------



## Lagunabob

the game warden doing his job...the nerve of him!


----------



## bueyescowboy

he was...he did


----------



## Gator gar

There is a big difference with a Game Warden doing his job, with an attitude, or without. From what I hear, this guy is a real winner, especially when it comes to commercial fishermen. No-one, especially me, doesn't mind them doing their job. I am happy they do the job they do. It's more resource money for Lake Livingston. It's the fact that he carries the stigma of being a real *****, when he deals with someone.

His father was a Game Warden and was a decent man. This son of his, is just trying too hard. Oh, and Hall, if you are reading this. The ramp at the river on the east side below the dam. Use only the middle ramp. It was a sight to see you and your new recruit, try to put in on the outside ramp. tearing that lower unit up and beaching that nice boat of your on those rocks should have been on Youtube. Especially that fit you threw afterward. 

That is Karma buddy. Coming back to bite you in the butt. Yea, your watching us alot......... But, we're watching you too. See ya on the lake Brian Hall. As a matter of fact, I'm headed there right now.


----------



## Dead Wait

Well, you've got to admit, you were asking for it. But, a funny story never the less. I think Zip Lock bags are cheaper than that ticket you have to pay.


----------



## fishkillr

At the risk of getting myself into trouble here I have to ask. Whats the deal with jr game wardens? Why is that a taboo topic? I've never ever had the first problem with a warden so I'm just curious.


----------



## Corey270

One of the game wardens on Livingston tried to give me a ticket for having an undersized white bass one day. The only problem was that it was a sand bass (yellow bass)!! The second game warden that was in the boat with him had to tell him that it was a yellow bass and not a white bass. How can you even get a job as a game warden if you can even tell the differences between fish!!


----------



## bueyescowboy

well first, I am not going to pay any tickets....I ll just run over here to onalaska one day stop in to the rockin ranch have a beer then slide next door and show them the ticket with my valid fishing lic. and poof that ticket gone. That's why I had that big smile as he wrote the ticket. Hall does have a dry attitude. But I have been stopped by other Game wardens and they had about the same attitude concerning GAME. I guess my problem is: I don't see where Game Warden need to concern themselves with how much someone has had to drink. It has been OVER obivious that the last 2 times I have been stopped they have been looking mainly for 1 thing. How much has one been drinking? Are they game wardens or lake dwi task force? In my past experience, the game wardens where more interested in Game laws, and weren't to concerned with how much one has had to drink. If someone is operating their boat unsafely by all means check them for drinking. Also, these Game wardens are targeting young people. I don't like that either.
He is young(and dumb). Hopefully as time passes he'll learn that he's a game warden and not onalaska police. Maybe dad will have a talk to him, and tell him what I learned, my paycheck didn't change if I worked more. I guess the old school game wardens knew you don't make friends being an a**. And sooner or later, we all need a friend.

Let me give you some of my experience here: I worked 10 years Houston City Jail (jail attendant- I worked the jail from 82-92 on the night shift) My dad retired 30 yr HPD, 10 yrs constable pct 1. Almost everybody I grow up with where Police Officers. Most retired....they are a dying breed. Most of them understood they where just regular men like everyone else at the end of the day they took off their uniforms and became fathers and neighbors. 
In time, hopefully Hall will learn that.


----------



## Bird_Dog

I went to school with Warden Hall and he and i were pretty good friends. Really nice guy then. Have not heard anything but negative stories about him since he became a warden.


----------



## Viking48

When I saw the name I wondered if he was related to Bob Hall. Bob was one of the greatest game wardens you could ever hope to meet and we always looked forward to his visits in camp. On several occasions he found possible minor violations but just told us what was wrong and gave us the opportunity to correct it. We had a couple of young bucks actually walk up to a stand during a hunt and order the hunter down for a license check. When we told Bob about it he had a "come to Jesus" meeting with them and we never had another problem with them. Hopefully, his son will wake up and emulate his dad.


----------



## CmackR56

Maybe I've been lucky but never been stopped on Livingston in the 13 years I have lived here. I for one applaud the GW for being suspicious of folks drinking on the water. A drunk in a boat is as bad as a drunk on the highway. I have seen too many folks on this lake drunked up and driving boats and especially jetskis like idiots. That being said, some of the biggest pricks I've run into have been GWs, just been lucky here on Livingston.......Cmack


----------



## Timemachine

CmackR56 said:


> A drunk in a boat is as bad as a drunk on the highway. I have seen too many folks on this lake drunked up and driving boats and especially jetskis like idiots.


Agreed....drinking and drunks have become the scourge of weekends. On the road, in the boat.

If you're gonna drink to excess...STAY HOME. If you need to drink to have a good time....get therapy!!!!

blueeyedcowboy......glad you don't drink and operate your pwc. greenie to ya.


----------



## Sunbeam

Never met Hall Jr. and don't want the chance. Hall Sr was the Polk county warden his whole career. A nice guy. When senior retired he was replaced by a gal named Karen Grey. She was a cute 5' 2"" with a big auto on her hip. When I was at Beacon Bay I had some dealings with her on holiday week ends. She hug around the ramp with a couple of county deputies checking for booze and drinkers. One 4th she had a dozen sitting on the grass in tie wraps awaiting the county to haul them off. She never checked a fish box or a license. A expired sticker only got a verbal warnibg but if you had been drinking you were headed to business 59 north. That says mountains about where the state is putting their emphesis on law enforcement. Good, I don't drink no more so all I have to worry about are the real game laws and boat regulations.
Hope you get the ticket cleared.


----------



## great white fisherman

You got what you deserved and you seem a little cocky and above the law to me. Just from what I read. I am so glad they are checking for drinking. Who else is going to do that. Game wardens patrol our lakes not city police. I want my family protected from the dam drunks who are out there. Sorry, I have never had a bad experience with a game warden and sometimes I have been in the wrong. Got checked and boarded last weekend and they where very nice. Of course we where nice to them as well.


----------



## RogerB

I read these and find them interesting. Game Warden gives a ticket for a license violation and he's either "arrogant" or "Young and Dumb" or somewhere in-between. I've known a few in my time and even the best of them have their days when things aren't as good as they might be. Game Wardens don't have to be socially acceptable to the public, they have a job to do and that's to make sure the laws of Texas are followed. I've seen some of the new ones do some things that seasoned veteran wardens wouldn't necessarily do, but experience is what gives a warden the understanding of when to be hard and when not to be. 
Personally? I've no problem with a game warden who follows the rules and enforces the laws, even if the violation is more of "technical" violation (leaving the license somewhere else) than a "real" violation. I suppose, if your fishing license was at home and you don't consider this a violation of law - the same would apply when you go hunting this year and leave your license at home. I'm pretty sure the warden won't look kindly on an untagged deer because you "left your license" at home. 
me - I'm thankful these men and women are around. Because of them the lakes are safer, poachers are being caught and drunks are staying off our rivers and lakes or paying the price if they don't.


----------



## MEGABITE

Since there's a computer database of fishing licenses, it seems they'd be able to call it in to verify whether or not someone has a valid license or not.


----------



## RogerB

MEGABITE said:


> Since there's a computer database of fishing licenses, it seems they'd be able to call it in to verify whether or not someone has a valid license or not.


maybe a game warden can provide the right answer here - but unless I'm mistaken you are required to carry the appropriate license on you when hunting and fishing. Yeah, the information is in a computer, and wardens might be able to verify the information, but in this case seems everything was left at home, ID, drivers license, everything. Regardless, I still see nothing wrong with what this warden did.


----------



## Josh Jones

Just bring your license to whoever it is when you go in, and it'll be dismissed.


----------



## Gilbert

MEGABITE said:


> Since there's a computer database of fishing licenses, it seems they'd be able to call it in to verify whether or not someone has a valid license or not.


they can. Its happened to me before.


----------



## bueyescowboy

we did discuss losing the fishing lic. and he said thats the reason he can't just call in on fishing lic. He could have checked the reg. on the boat, and since I told him my name, he could have made sure it was me. 
No doubt he could have made my day alot harder. But then again, i was being polite also.
he even gave me some info on stripers. he said the striper don't reproduce until they reach the lenth of 18" thats why the size limit.
If i had been over on the fish limit....i wonder what he would have done then.....that would have given him a good reason to arrest me and check my ID.


----------



## Levelwind

I don't like any LEO with a bad attitude towards the public. Never any dealings with Warden Hall. I CAN say almost all the TPWD I've run into down on the coast have been decent guys. Feds (USFWS) are another matter altogether. 

You are required by law to have your fishing license in your possession wehen on or in the water. Found that out when I got a ticket wading the surf from a GW in a boat. If you have a valid license i your truck (like I did) or not far away and produce it for court you usually get the sentence REDUCED. You might get it waived, but don't count on it. And if you get another for the same thing any time soon, count on paying the full ticket as if you didn't even HAVE a license. I got one of them cool little watertight "pods" that hold license and hang around your neck. About $3. 

I think drunks on the water are worse by far than on the highway and I bet statistics (rates not pure numbers) would bear it out. Boats nowadays are too fast and powerful, the waterways are too crowded, and it takes approximately 1/3 as much alcohol to impair a person on the water as it does on dry land. And yet I know a lot of otherwise responsible guys who think it's their birthright to run their bay or bass boat 50 mph drunker than hooter brown.


----------



## Harbormaster

It's really knot that hard...if you go fishing...take your fishing license with you...if you go hunting...take your hunting license with you! :smile:


----------



## Gator gar

I guess I really shouldn't be condeming the man on this site. But, I spend alot of time on the water, north of the 190 bridge most of the time. I have never met the man, but what I have heard, is nothing but negative. Not that he is doing his job, it's just that he has no tact, when dealing with people.

I know some of the easiest going people out there on the water, that he has given a real hard time to. Why, just because he can. He has the badge and the gun and the attitude. Maybe he has little man syndrome, I don't know.

What I do know, is that there have been alot of complaints on him and hopefully, he'll either ease up, or they will transfer him elsewhere.

On a positive note, from what I understand, he does'nt deviate from the law. He is by the book and would probably give his mama a ticket. I don't think he shows any favoritism to anyone.

So, if you fish, or boat, Lake Livingston, south of the 190 bridge and are reading this post. Make sure you have your ducks in a row and are legal. It's real easy to do. This is your heads-up. Don't say I didn't warn you.

Hopefully, he'll mature some and his personality will improve with age.


----------



## AlaskaTex

Years ago when I was in high school and college (Sam Houston) the man (GW) on Lake Livingston was Mr. Billy Weaver. Billy did write his momma a ticket! That is the legend anyway. 

We finally figured out that if you carried your required paper work, kept the tags up to date, had the required safety equpment, threw back under size fish, and only had in possesion a legal limit, Mr. Billy would not write you a ticket. Billy would even call your Daddy if he did write you a ticket because he knew that was a far worse fate than a little fine at the JP's office.

Y'all want to know what pain is just get crossed up with the feds in Alaska!

A.T.


----------



## Levelwind

AlaskaTex said:


> Y'all want to know what pain is just get crossed up with the feds in Alaska!
> 
> A.T.


Yeah we know. Y'all sent one of'em down here!


----------



## Mud Cat

I hunt north Polk county. Officer Bob Hall has visited out camp on numerious occasions. He is a very frienldy person had seems to have done his job well. The last two years we have seen his son in our campsite. Now, I have heard alot of neg. against him on this post but I am going to add at least one postive. One of our members tagged his deer but he forgot to fill out his license. Officer Hall told him that he was going to run his name and if he had never had a violation in the past he was going to give him his one warning ticket he gives out each season. Well, his name came back clean and he was issued a warning. We all told our friend how lucky he was and I am sure he will never forget to complete filling out his license again.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

I see people mainly following the law in the main lake, but I hardly ever see GW's on the lake, maybe because I try to fish weekdays mainly. Where I wish I would see wardens is during the white bass spawn way upstream. I tend to see a lot of people upstream who think it is okay to keep undersized fish and too many fish.


----------



## 3rdbarnottoodeep

AlaskaTex said:


> Years ago when I was in high school and college (Sam Houston) the man (GW) on Lake Livingston was Mr. Billy Weaver. Billy did write his momma a ticket! That is the legend anyway.
> 
> We finally figured out that if you carried your required paper work, kept the tags up to date, had the required safety equpment, threw back under size fish, and only had in possesion a legal limit, Mr. Billy would not write you a ticket. Billy would even call your Daddy if he did write you a ticket because he knew that was a far worse fate than a little fine at the JP's office.
> 
> Y'all want to know what pain is just get crossed up with the feds in Alaska!
> 
> A.T.


 Had a few run ins with Billy Myself, when I was going to High school in Coldsprings. Didn`t call my daddy though, he went by and saw him in person. lol


----------



## NitroNX898

I have had the pleasure of meeting several over the years with only one warning. These people have to deal with so many law breakers over the years you never know what is going to happen. I look at it this way, If you have folks that you know are going to break the laws and have no respect for other people and regulations what would you think they would do to someone trying to give them a ticket for being Illigal. Take a Warden in west texas that is looking at a Poacher, You know that person has a weapon of some kind and you really do not know how many people are there. I would have a problem with that. I try and give as much respect to the law enforcement as I can. I know when I have done wrong and if I get caught I should be punished. 

Just my .02


----------



## Manfish

Ive done the same thing on my ski and have only seen them around pine island. Where is their station at?


----------



## A Draper

I stay legal and get checked often. I just smile and go through the routine. Only time it's been less that cordial and quick, I was fishing with my 18 year old nephew far up river on the white bass run. Checked by warden, not the one being discussed here, showed him my super combo hunting/fishing license. Nephew does the same but his has his trophy drum tag missing. He used it earlier in the year. The game warden begins in about filling out the back of license when a deer is killed and how not doing that can get you a ticket. After the kid got his lecture, the gw returned is licensed and let us go back to fishing.


----------



## Sunbeam

Referring to the post about Billy Weaver GW in San Jacinto county in the early 70's. He was also a second generation hard nose. Not much liked. I will say to his credit that he and another GW named Neal Starr managed to run the outlaw commercial fishermen back to Louisiana. Those guys were running wire basket traps on their trotlines and keeping hungreds of small catfish every day. 
At that time it was like the wild west on Livingston. Polk, San Jac and Trinity counties were under general law. The county Commissioners set the rules. It was legal to run deer with dog, snag fish below the dam, gill net in the river and shoot game wardens. In about "68 the Trinity GW was woumded and the Polk warden killed during deer season. 
If I recall the size limit on black bass was 12 inches and a bag of 25. No limit on crappie, catfish or white bass.
Times have changed.


----------



## JakeBrake

I live right behind Billy Weaver to this day in Coldspring, TX at the end of WEAVER ST!!! I heard he gave his mother a ticket too!!! And if it's any concillation, he's still a mean ol' bird! 
Funny story... I came home from work one day and my 9yr old stepson was standing in the middle of our nearly 1/2 mile long driveway near Billy Weavers back yard garden... I pulled up to him and asked him what he was doing with his BB gun... "shooting birds in that garden over there"... My heart nearly stopped!!! I was like "boy, you better get your ***** back up to the house!!! you don't have a clue how much trouble you can get into with that man right there!!! he's an ol' game warden!!!" That boys eyes got huge and he jumped into the back of my truck and said "LET'S GET OUTTA HERE!" HA HA HA


----------



## shadslinger

I remember those days Sunbeam.


----------



## Meadowlark

Never been checked on main lake...but wouldn't care because always within regs...they will almost never find more than a very fish on my boat. Usually only keep what we can eat fresh.

During the river run, at Lock & Dam, saw what I thought were numerous violations. There were several groups who considered limits to be "group" limits. Usually the guy would keep several hybrids over the limit, but have his family along to "make it legal". 

The limit is a per person limit and I asked the warden there about it and he said he had to catch them in the act in order to stop it and write tickets. Otherwise, they just say my kids (wife, girlfriend, cousin, etc. etc.) were fishing and caught their limits also. 

Since I'm ranting, I also favor a reduced limit on those hybrids/stripers during the river spawning run...should be the same as below the dam, IMO.


----------



## fishnstringer

*That's a funny story Jake.*

I have read all of the posts in this thread and others on 2Cool about game wardens and suggest all of you being critical of them go try to be selected for their job and preform it for a while. They have one of the toughest jobs on the planet, including one of the most dangerous, thus they have more authority than any other police officer in our state. From one stop to the next they have to be prepared to defend their life on a moments notice, and to deal with some real tough hombres everyday of their career, and some of you seem to think they should all treat you like a minister would. I suggest you try to put yourself in their shoes and make their inspection of you and your boat or vehicle, as uneventful, as possible. They are working in the interest of the public, but not necessarily in your interest if you are not TOTALLY in compliance with the law. I applaud all of them for the fine job they do, because I did not and would not chose to do their job.:texasflag


JakeBrake said:


> I live right behind Billy Weaver to this day in Coldspring, TX at the end of WEAVER ST!!! I heard he gave his mother a ticket too!!! And if it's any concillation, he's still a mean ol' bird!
> Funny story... I came home from work one day and my 9yr old stepson was standing in the middle of our nearly 1/2 mile long driveway near Billy Weavers back yard garden... I pulled up to him and asked him what he was doing with his BB gun... "shooting birds in that garden over there"... My heart nearly stopped!!! I was like "boy, you better get your ***** back up to the house!!! you don't have a clue how much trouble you can get into with that man right there!!! he's an ol' game warden!!!" That boys eyes got huge and he jumped into the back of my truck and said "LET'S GET OUTTA HERE!" HA HA HA


----------



## shadslinger

Bob, his father gave me the only two game violations I have had in a long(50 year) career outdoors, in 1982 I think. They were both violations during the early Teal season. I griped and moaned, but I did break the law, and getting those two tickets did the job for me. I stay completely within the fish and game laws, there is no reason to do other wise.
SS


----------



## Gator gar

fishnstringer said:


> I have read all of the posts in this thread and others on 2Cool about game wardens and suggest all of you being critical of them go try to be selected for their job and preform it for a while. They have one of the toughest jobs on the planet, including one of the most dangerous, thus they have more authority than any other police officer in our state. From one stop to the next they have to be prepared to defend their life on a moments notice, and to deal with some real tough hombres everyday of their career, and some of you seem to think they should all treat you like a minister would. I suggest you try to put yourself in their shoes and make their inspection of you and your boat or vehicle, as uneventful, as possible. They are working in the interest of the public, but not necessarily in your interest if you are not TOTALLY in compliance with the law. I applaud all of them for the fine job they do, because I did not and would not chose to do their job.:texasflag


If you will take a moment a read the past threads, you will notice that none of us mind what Game Warden does in his/her day to day activities. Actually, we all apllaud them for doing it.

It is how they treat you when they encounter you!!! Most speciffically, Mr. Hall. He is as hard nose as they come and I repeat, that is great. More resources for the lake. He just needs to quit acting like God when he approaches you and chill out a little. he is a young kid, with a gun and a badge, on a power trip.


----------



## randyrandy

Been pulled over twice by GW's this year and once by a constable. Not on Livingston, different lake.
I don't mind going throught the motions with the constables (registration, license, fire extinguisher, throw raft. :bounce:etc.) 
I figure that is their job. 
But, when the GW's do it (make me go through the motions) they always seem like they are trying to find something wrong. 
It just aggrivates me when I am with one of my children . 
I tell my kids, "Now, that's how not to act."
It's not like I'm hunting and have a gun with me. LOL, I'm fishing.:goldfish: Freshwater.
Anyway, neither time was I asked by GW's to open my live well (actively fishing the first time and rods out the second) nor was I asked if I'd caught and kept any fish. everything:bounce: but that. What is their job anyway?:headknock
Shouldn't that have been one of the questions or requests?:cop::cop: "Anything in the livewell?" I had nice bragworthy fish on the boat both times. I would have been more than happy to show them off. :biggrin:
I know their job may be dangerous at times, but not with my daughter (or 86 year old father-in-law, D-Day (Omaha) survivor) and me fishing.:bluefish:They don't need to act like jerks. A short course in public relations would be appreciated IMHO, since I am a tax paying citizen.

Oh yeah, once a couple of young (yes, young) GW's pulled me and my oldest daughter over, and I know it was only to check her out. I loved looking into their eyes when they saw she was only about 13 at the time. They were busted, and they knew it. Caught checking out swimsuits, but overestimated her age at a distance.:rotfl:


----------



## dukslayr

Is this Ryan Hall that yall are talking about?


----------



## Gator gar

dukslayr said:


> Is this Ryan Hall that yall are talking about?


Ryan or Brian, one of the two. That's him.


----------



## espanolabass

Pick up a Pelican box. All your stuff will stay dry. Its alot cheaper than a ticket.


----------



## Lghtning4u

:cop: So whats a ticket like that cost these days?


----------



## bueyescowboy

well to finish out this story....when to the court house in onalaska,tx. showed the man the ticket and my fishing lic. He asked if I wanted a copy of the ticket. NOPE. Off I went. No fine. Actually stopped next door and got a bbq sandwich. then went over to rockin ranch and visited my honey there. 
I heard back in the day when people use to fish on the big 190 bridge the GW would check you and if your fishing lic. was in the car by the road. they would still write you a ticket. 
but i now try hard to carry my fishing Lic. But mainly I do count my fish now!


----------



## Sunbeam

Alls well that ends well.


----------

